#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook VBA to modify Contact Notes text font size

## dantx32914

Help! I am trying to create a macro to change font size for a notes in a open MS outlook contact. Here is what I have that produces an error (how do I fix the last 2 lines?) Thanks!




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## rorya

Body is just a string, so doesn't have any properties. I think you need the RTFBody but good luck trying to figure out the syntax for the RTF you need.

----------

